# Rally Brag!



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

Congrats Aubrie! Way to go!!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Congratulations to you and Aubrie on a job well done.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

hey hey hey, that's awesome! way to go!!


----------



## Auenk9 (Oct 23, 2008)

COOOOOOOOOLBEANEROOOOOS! Awesome!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Woo hoo! Congratulations! I can imagine how distracting the rain on the roof must have been!


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

Congrats!!!!! I hope Maddie and I can do well in the Excellent ring! =] 

Hey...by chance...does anyone have any Rally Excellent courses that they could possibly scan to their computer and send it to me on here? Or where can I find a handy website that has some courses on there? I'm not very creative and can't make things up on my own!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Congratulations!


----------



## Kohanagold (Nov 5, 2008)

Wow!! Congrats!!! I've decided that Rally is the most fun I've ever had in an obedience ring... and its not always as "easy" as it looks. One down, 2 more to go. I'm sure Aubrie (and you) will finish it up in no time! WTG AUBRIE!!!! BJ


----------



## Mighty Casey and Samson's Mom (Jul 16, 2008)

That's amazing! Congratulations.


----------



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

Thanks everyone! We also went to a show on Saturday (didn't go Sunday since we had Easter plans) and Aubrie got her 2nd RE leg. She was being goofy in the ring though, acting worse than her 2-year-old sister does when she gets excited. I couldn't help it though. I just had to laugh. Then, I messed up a sign and said "DANG IT!" maybe too loudly. :doh: I'm just glad something else didn't come out of my mouth 

2 legs down... 1 more to go!


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

I got a kick out of that story! Lol....but it's okay we all do stupid things in the ring...and people remember us by it! Not like we want to be remembered by that but hey! Congrats on leg 2! You're doing a fantastic job! We're going to need some pictures when you've completed your RE!!!!!! =]


----------

